# John Deere 316 mower



## stacyb1868 (5 mo ago)

I have a John Deere 316 lawn tractor that every time I engage the mowing blades it stalls the engine out. The blades do turn and the PTO clutch seems to be fine. Can someone direct me in the right direction as to where to look and what to fix.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

May be a safety switch problem. Often times, there is a safety switch that is open or closed when it shouldn't be, which kills the engine when you turn on the PTO. In addition, some tractors will die if you engage the pto with the transmission in reverse. I don't know if your tractor has this feature?

Do you shift your weight on the seat when you engage the pto?? Try bypassing / jumpering the seat safety switch. 

Do the blades turn freely? You say that they turn, but there may be some significant resistance in the deck spindles and idler pulleys. 

Another thing I would check.. pull your plugs to check if one is wet (not firing / contributing). Engine lacks power.


----------

